# 4th of July



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Got these tonight of the ones from Clearfield HS. I didnt even have to leave base and shot these from the hill that over looks Hill Field elementry.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you had a bang of a time . :mrgreen:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, now I'm not too disappointed about not being able to make it to the fireworks.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks again for the positive comments. 

As for the the actually show, I think I got the cream of the crop right here. Goldfish is right you didnt miss much in the davis/weber county area. Although, I did hear that Huntsville put on quite a show.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Waltny. I have never tried to capture fireworks. Looks like you've got it down. 8)


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures. I too watched the display in Clearfield. They do a good job every year with their fireworks.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool pictures...too bad you didn't make it down to Nephi to take a pic of the firework that went down and shot off where the people were sitting. Good stuff. Nice pics again.


----------

